# girl rat names



## keiralaw

Help, i am planning on getting 2 female rats, 

however i am seriously stuck and i have no idea what to call them

I hope you can give me some idea

anybody?

xxkeiraxx


----------



## Wench

Millicent and Doris are my rats names. I chose Millicent (or Millicent the Mighty) for my standard hooded girl after Millicent Bulstrode in the Harry Potter books, because my rat is very big, and the girl in the story is known for her size.

My girlfriend chose Doris because it just seemed to fit. 

Maybe you could try to think of something fitting to their personalities or their looks?


----------



## cjshrader

I'll go over all of my rats (Past and present) names and maybe it'll give you a good idea of where to look?

First were the dude rats, Ben and Socrates. Those names came from the movie Willard. Originally, Socrates was going to be Jerry, not because of the ice cream but because for some reason he looked like a Jerry.

With them later came F.R.A, Female Rat Alpha. That was really just a lazy name. I never stuck with it though, because she was the last rat I had for a while. I would have loved to have a little FRB, FRG, and FRD but oh well.

After that I got a little more normal with naming. I'll just list in order:

Dorothy - I let my girlfriend name one of every two rats, and she's going with a Golden Girls theme.
Poopsmith - She poops a lot and is Poopsmith is a character of Homestar Runner
Blanche - Golden Girls again
Ratlas Shrugged - For some reason one day I was just coming up with a bunch of awful rat names based on poor rat jokes, and this one stuck.

So I suppose a good place to look is at things you like. Books, movies, things like that. Or wait until you get them and name them based on personally. Or just give them numbers? I think Ratone and Rattwo are cool names, I might have to use those.


----------



## reachthestars

I let my rats tell me what they should be named. Get to know their personalities and it'll be easier than you think .


----------



## OnlyOno

definitely what reach says. get them first. see what they look like, what kind of girls they are. i just call them a bunch of ridiculous names and see what sticks. i chose picasso for my little dumbo cuz she's clever and silly, and i thought that if she were a person, she would be artsy fartsy.  i'm getting her a friend here pretty soon though, so i'll probably post pics of her when i get her and see what you guys might call her. pics make it kind of easier to name someone!

it's kind of silly to pick out a name for your rats before you get them though! of course i always wondered that, because as people, don't we do that exact same thing with our children? crizzazzy.


----------



## cjshrader

I'd say 50% of the time when I pick out a name beforehand it doesn't fit them at all. Especially with Ben and Socrates (Their names should have been flipped for sure).

But what's in a name anyway? "That which we call a rose by any other word would smell just as sweet" and all that.

Though I would agree with everyone and get the rats first before you decide on a name.


----------



## OnlyOno

it's true. my mom was set on naming our next dog dakota (gag, i know, EVERY dog and their owner's small child is named dakota) and i'm pretty sure her name should have been skittles. she's spaztic and way too smart for a boring name like dakota. on that note, we should have named our second dog stupid, lol.


----------



## Star

I have no idea why I chose the name Lucy for my first girl, but I added Little(Lucy) to it because she was little... ha!
I decided I wanted a "grey" rat next and name her name was to be Misty... so I have a blue hooded, and her name is Misty.
Next was Jamie because I've always wanted a kid named Jamie... I added on (Jamie)Lynn, because people name their children with middle names. And They are all my children as I don't plan to have any babies, anyway.


----------



## Sara_C

I love unusual names (not too unusual you can't pronounce them though!), traditional names or names with meanings behind them. Girls are so much easier to name than boys! It took me ages to think of names that fit my boys, all i could think of were girls names


----------



## twitch

some rats tell me their names, other's have story behind me getting them and so that's their name and then there's others that are named in honor of others. 

Bribery (my new boy) was one of those with a story. the short version is i was bribed with him. 

Sweetipie named herself. my boyfriend got her for me as a early christmas present (i got to pick her out *grins*) and sweetipie just stuck. normally its, or at least used to be, a common greeting i gives to my rats but she claimed it for her own. mind you, its also part in honor of my best friend who's pet name is Sweetipie as well (spelt the same way withput the "e"). i should really get her a hairless as well and have her name it babydoll... *grin*

B. Twix (commonly known as Twix) was named Twix because she reminded me of the candy bar between her coloring and my hunger at teh time i got her. the B. was added when i asked dad what i should name her sister who i got at the same time. 

B. Tween is Twix's sister. i like to name my pair rats paired names and Tween is just plain cute sounding anyway. she seems to like it just fine. 

Kakushi was named in honor of my first rat, Pocket. her name is Japanese and means, what else, pocket. she was named this LONG before i brought her home. and though she's not as confident as my dear Pocket was she seems to live up to namesake's sweetness. Kakushi is quite the doll and momma girl. when out she doesn't venture very far away from me.

i took in her mother as well instead of the sister i was promised because the sister died a few days after birth. so the name that was meant for the sister was transfered over to the mother instead and it was chosen in honor of two other rats i had. the name is Iedani which means dustmite. Both Dust and Myght were alive at the time but Myght had already been diagnosed with maglinent cancer. it was a surprise when dust passed. 

Violet came with her name but until i took her in she was more commonly known as Violent. i'm not sure teh reasoning behind it all as violet is certainly not in the least Violent but she seems to like Violet well enough. though she answers just as readily when her grandfather calls her ratty-rat. i think he may be because when papa calls her he always has a treat in hand to give her... spoils her rotten... 

Spider, though fat and lazy now, was named that because when i first brought her home and while she was young she would hang upside down from the top bars of the cage and would climb the walls instead of use the hammocks or levels to get to level to level. 

Her sister was SUPPOSED to be named Webb to go along with Spider and because that's my dad's last name and i thought it was cute and funny. But mom wanted to name her Snicketts instead and mom's name stuck better then mine. 
when the two of them had their 24 babies combined i named the babies old fashioned names (minus two. one mom named, Deuteronmy-Dueter for short. and one named himself when he was still a pinkie-Squirm) because i lived on an old fashioned farmhouse at the time. most of the names i came up with were stolen from older family members though. Wallace, Dawn, Vesta, Lois, Archibald (Archie), Perciville(Percy), Lyman, Inez, Ella, Erma, Estelle, Emma, Gloria,Warren, Hector, Horse (was supposed to be Horace but he grew really really biiiig), Emmett, Edith, Barthlemew (Bart), Leonard, and this is going to sound horrible but i can't remember the names of one of the baby girls and one of the baby boys.... 24 names right off is so many to remember... i found homes for everyone though!

Dust and Myght were named together. when i was trying to figure out what to call them they got under the couch and covered in dust. the names just popped in my head and seemed to fit. Myght was mighty and fought off her cancer for nearly 4 months before slowing down. she would have been happy to have fought longer but the cancer was wasting her away too much. 

Nezumi seemed to have named herself. the people i got her from were just calling her rat, snake food, critter and/or monster. when i picker her up Nezumi just came to mind so that's what i ended up calling her. i think she may have liked rat as a name but wanted it to sound nicer as Nezumi is japanse for rat. 

Pocket was originally supposed to be named Cerberus but not only was i haveing a difficult time trying to pronouce it(different people told me different ways of saying it) she liked to hang out in pockets adn was far too cute for a name like that anyway. So Pocket stuck better. 

Pocket was my first rat and so when i learned that they do better in pairs i went out and got Lyiint. the name was to go with Pocket obvisously. 

so sometimes i pick out the name beforehand other times they change it on me anyway. you can think of some names now if you like. is their a story behind you getting them? someone you want to honor? or you could wait and she what they're like.


----------



## OhBugger.

when I thought I was getting girl ratties, I liked the names Ingrid, Roose, and Lucy.

now that I am sure I am getting boys I want to name them Desiderius, and Dervish. I thought of Desmond and Damein too. but they we'rent as appealing.


----------



## Chivahn

My girls are Zero, Charlotte, and Lola.


----------



## Poppyseed

I have no girl rats but I have two girl ferrets whose names would be good rats names: Gidgett and Spazz. Gidgett is also called Gidgey or Gidgety and Spazz is also called Spazzoid XD I also have a girl cat named Inanna, called nanna or nan-chan for short or just kitty kitten and Nabikki who is called Bikki or beekers. Some of those would make good ratty names XD

My friend Rachel has a rat named Keeta, I forget what her cagemate is. She has a female cat named Fitz.

Some fun ones:
Keelin, Kyra, Kali, Kit... I like K names. Also I think Ebil would make a very cute ratty name for a mischevious girl >_>

You could also go onto a baby name website and go through those until one seems to fit.


----------



## kancerr

yeah i agree with everybody else too. i got my hairless and she was crazy, always running around, never standing still, jumping up and down infront of the glass at the store, so inamed her spazz, brown rat was brown and bland(doesnt like much of anything) so i called her mocha haha.

i name them based on their behavior, seems like most do?


----------



## rattles

I currently have my friend's two female rats at my house and their names are Lenny and Chubbs. 

My two girls are named Eve and Contessa.


----------

